# Know of anyone busted for baiting in 2020?



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

I was surprised to come across several large bait piles last season. The season before I didn’t find any.
Has anyone actually heard if people are getting busted or is the dnr ignoring these violators?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

There are CO activity reports on their website. Yes there were violations.


----------



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

I’ll have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

muncher said:


> I’ll have to check it out. Thanks


Here is a link to the reports. Its not a full list, but a sampling of what goes on around the state. 









CO Biweekly Reports


CO Biweekly Reports




www.michigan.gov


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

if the DNR finds it they will issue the misdemeanor. I have seen multiple people cited for it in the court system. My neighbor got popped for it two years ago.


----------



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, thanks.
might have to start reporting them this year.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm a big time squealer, too. Everyday I drive home going the speed limit and call in license plate numbers of the people who pass me.


----------



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

A person speeding doesn’t effect me. A guy that can’t hunt without baiting dumping a pile 200 yards from me does.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

muncher said:


> A person speeding doesn’t effect me. A guy that can’t hunt without baiting dumping a pile 200 yards from me does.


but the neighbor with a 4 acre food plot doesn't.........


----------



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

BulldogOutlander said:


> but the neighbor with a 4 acre food plot doesn't.........


 Sure it does. But one is legal the other is not.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

muncher said:


> Sure it does. But one is legal the other is not.


my opinion will get this thread locked lol.. So i'll just play nice.


----------



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

BulldogOutlander said:


> my opinion will get this thread locked lol.. So i'll just play nice.


Lol. 
Here’s my thing. I baited, sometimes, when baiting was legal. I stopped baiting when it was illegal. For those that want to violate and bait, why stop there?
Use a rifle instead of a bow, don’t buy a license, shoot As many as you want, shoot them at night with a light, shoot them out of a car, dig pits and have them fall in, kill them year round. 
what s so hard about following laws?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

muncher said:


> Lol.
> Here’s my thing. I baited, sometimes, when baiting was legal. I stopped baiting when it was illegal. For those that want to violate and bait, why stop there?
> Use a rifle instead of a bow, don’t buy a license, shoot As many as you want, shoot them at night with a light, shoot them out of a car, dig pits and have them fall in, kill them year round.
> what s so hard about following laws?


It will be the exact same logic for everything else that people ignore that is illegal. People justify things whatever way they want to for each of the examples.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

muncher said:


> Lol.
> Here’s my thing. I baited, sometimes, when baiting was legal. I stopped baiting when it was illegal. For those that want to violate and bait, why stop there?
> Use a rifle instead of a bow, don’t buy a license, shoot As many as you want, shoot them at night with a light, shoot them out of a car, dig pits and have them fall in, kill them year round.
> what s so hard about following laws?


oh i get the legal/illegal debate.. that isn't what my opinion on the subject matter pertains to. it's more of the 'selective' definition of the word "bait"


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

People pick and choose which laws they will obey, or disobey. Man makes laws today and tomorrow repeals them. Today your "insert your toy here" is legal, tomorrow a new law makes it illegal. Bottom line, don't worry about what everybody else is doing and mind your own business . . . life is simpler and easier that way.

. . . and that speeder doesn't affect you eh, until he causes an accident that kills your or family member.


----------



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

So total lawlessness if it isn’t your business? Umm okay.


----------



## muncher (Jan 18, 2013)

BulldogOutlander said:


> oh i get the legal/illegal debate.. that isn't what my opinion on the subject matter pertains to. it's more of the 'selective' definition of the word "bait"


agree with the definition.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Whiners


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bait patrol flew my property on 11-14, only thing he saw was me waiving and smiling.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Dom said:


> . and that speeder doesn't affect you eh, until he causes an accident that kills your or family member.


Exactly why I where a mask in my truck! Crap...got my threads mixed up...carry on...


----------

